# Stock Notice: Sigma 12-24mm f/4 DG Art at B&H Photo



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 31, 2016)

```
<p>B&H Photo has stock of the brand new Sigma 12-24mm f/4 DG Art series lens.</p>
<p class="fs16 OpenSans-600-normal upper product-highlights-header">PRODUCT HIGHLIGHTS</p>
<ul class="top-section-list" data-selenium="highlightList">
<li class="top-section-list-item">EF-Mount Lens/Full-Frame Format</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Aperture Range: f/4 to 22</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">FLD and Aspherical Elements</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Super Multi-Layer Coating</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Hyper Sonic AF Motor, Manual Override</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Rounded 9-Blade Diaphragm</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">TSC Material, Brass Bayonet Mount</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Dust- and Splash-Proof Construction</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Compatible with Sigma USB Dock</li>
</ul>
<p>Sigma 12-24mm f/4 DG Art $1599: <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1282158-REG/sigma_205954_500mm_f_4_dg_os.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">B&H Photo</a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 31, 2016)

*Re: Stock Notice: Sigma 12-24mm f/4 DG Art at B&H Photo*

reviews of this new lens seem quite good. I would have liked to see some sort of weather sealing to make it a good lens to use in field.


----------



## Jopa (Oct 31, 2016)

*Re: Stock Notice: Sigma 12-24mm f/4 DG Art at B&H Photo*

Hope the 85mm will follow soon...


----------



## sleepnever (Oct 31, 2016)

*Re: Stock Notice: Sigma 12-24mm f/4 DG Art at B&H Photo*



Chaitanya said:


> reviews of this new lens seem quite good. I would have liked to see some sort of weather sealing to make it a good lens to use in field.



I agree. I really wish SIGMA would start doing that to these higher end lenses. I'm not really sure what "Dust- and Splash-Proof Construction" means, especially because I don't see that on even SIGMA's website.

People always reply and say "well nobody uses it in the rain" -- sorry, not true. I live in the PacNW and its wet/moist/etc here and I don't just shoot in the dry-ish  summer. And yesterday I was out doing couples photos for friends with my SIGMA 50 1.4 ART and it was drizzle to light rain. Really wish it had some sort of sealing. That's my ONLY gripe with these new lenses. They're fantastic otherwise.


----------



## mclaren777 (Oct 31, 2016)

*Re: Stock Notice: Sigma 12-24mm f/4 DG Art at B&H Photo*

Meanwhile, the 85mm Art seems to have been delayed.


----------



## SlydeR (Oct 31, 2016)

*Re: Stock Notice: Sigma 12-24mm f/4 DG Art at B&H Photo*



sleepnever said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > reviews of this new lens seem quite good. I would have liked to see some sort of weather sealing to make it a good lens to use in field.
> ...



I would hope that the claim by Sigma matches the tests of the longer sports lens (vids below)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLWN_C26CTg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwQoKab-bls

This lens may be on my Xmas list in December...going to look at a few other reviews...it's either this or the canon 16-35 f4...I find the 16 isn't wide enough for my landscape shots...but for sports it is ok


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 1, 2016)

*Re: Stock Notice: Sigma 12-24mm f/4 DG Art at B&H Photo*



sleepnever said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > reviews of this new lens seem quite good. I would have liked to see some sort of weather sealing to make it a good lens to use in field.
> ...


I really didnt understand Sigmas logic when they released Sport and Contemprary series of lenses with weather sealing while they excluded the Art series from it. I can understand they want to build ultimate no compromise lens in terms of performance so Image stabilizers got axed but weather sealing is just plain silly. I find it easier to protect the gear from rains( I use my gear a lot during monsoons in Western ghats and here when it rains it rains bucket loads) but moisture is what has killed my lenses and other electronics before. 

This is what the forests of western ghats look like on a good day during monsoons:


IMG_7201 by Chaitanya Shukla, on Flickr

I have already lost 430ex and 100mm L due to moisture in these forests.


----------



## Maiaibing (Nov 2, 2016)

*Re: Stock Notice: Sigma 12-24mm f/4 DG Art at B&H Photo*



Chaitanya said:


> sleepnever said:
> 
> 
> > Chaitanya said:
> ...



I used to take a lot of shots in the rain forest in the film days. And yes - moisture kills everything. Brings in fungus too. Using Sicilia bags and plastic bags for sealing off your gear before/after use can save your gear (and your film... ). Also, be mindful of temperature swings! Walking into a dry, air-conditioned hotel room will increase the risk of condensation inside the camera a lot.

Btw Canon weather sealing does not imply rain proof - at all. It also does not protect against moisture developing in your camera.


----------

